# Lenny Breau and Danny Gatton Live Together



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Danny Gatton and Lenny Breau with ******* Jazz
The Cellar Door
Washington DC
April 25 1979

Lenny Breau and Danny Gatton - The Cellar Door 1979

Make sure you check out the notes in the file.

Enjoy!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for this. This will be a fun listen!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

My pleasure. "Killer" playing for sure.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

merci ....damn.. keep practicing ...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I totally read that thread title wrong! How can two dead guys live together? LOL

Breau is sooooo good and so underrated.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Kind of funny the two different styles together....


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you so very much Mr. Fajah.


----------

